# 66' deluxe seatbelt restore



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the original deluxe seat belts front and back on the Tempest and when i received it they were pretty much welded together with rust from sitting on the floors. after soaking them for months in Miracle oil i was finally able to at least get the mechanisms freed up and also the rollers on the fronts. But the back were pretty pitted. well i finally took them apart and was able to at least save them for use, not perfect but servicable and still the parts that it came from the factory with. The fronts look flawless now altough all the belts are gonna need some Raven Black Hair die this winter....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome job!! :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i guess on the replacements the coach is either stamped or a sticker, on the originals it is an alum. badge attached to the button. I was worried if i hit it too hard with the wire brush on the dremel i would loose the detail. sprayed with satin black epoxy then went over just the badge lightly with the dremel to expose just the crest of the badge and a little wipe with acetone take off any left over paint. fronts are nice backs are 3 footers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I Agree. Great "save" of original stuff!! Looking good.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey it's the only "luxury" option my car came with ......:rofl: had to save them.... although i do have a nice set of the standards with the GM on them in blue that i bought "just in case" if anyone is interested.


----------

